# Vesuvius water leak



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I am planing to sell my Vesuvius, and while I was inspecting it, I noticed some corrosion at the bottom of the machine, and what I think is a small leak from the smaller boiler.

I bought it used on this forum January 2017, and machine is working fine.

I want it to be in perfect condition for its new owner.

Do you know of any engineers around Newcastle upon Tyne who could pick it up from my place for repair? How much would a repair cost me (I know it is difficult to say without seeing it, but I need an approximate quote or a range)?

Alternatively, is any of you technically inclined, and would like to buy it and repair it on your own? As I said it works fine, and if I have not looked, I would use it further without knowing that there is something wrong with it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If that is the position it is leaking from it is probably leaking from the heating element Teflon seal. These can be slightly off centre when assembled and eventually start to leak. If this is the case, it will require the heating element removed and a new seal fitted.

The seal is cheap but removal of the element can be awkward .


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank for the reply. It is hard to tell where the leak is coming from exactly. I can see water accumulation next to what I think is a support that holds the boiler. I am now looking into it, maybe I will be able to spot something suggesting where the water is coming from.

I think it is happening either under pressure or after the boiler cools down, because I cannot see anything when the machine is on and idle.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it is the Brew Boiler, buy some Viton rubber from ebay replace it will not leak again. Easy job on the V and how much you selling it for and what maintenance have you done on it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> If that is the position it is leaking from it is probably leaking from the heating element Teflon seal. These can be slightly off centre when assembled and eventually start to leak. If this is the case, it will require the heating element removed and a new seal fitted.
> 
> The seal is cheap but removal of the element can be awkward .


They use a Viton O ring not a standard Teflon seal. The heating element is super easy to get out as they are only just over hand tight and do not bind in, impact wrenches are not needed. It's unlikely it is leaking from the O ring, in fact I have never heard of one that has but I guess there is always a 1st time. Viton O rings are used because they are much better than the hard Teflon seals. The boilers are 2 mm thick and super well made of surgical steel, so again it won't be a corrosion issue...it's also possibile is it's leaking from somewhere else, or (very, very unlikely... a defective weld). If it is a heating element O ring, the repair will take about 20 minutes and cost you perhaps a few pounds.

So really nothing to worry about, just identify exactly where the leak is coming from and it should be an easy fix. Or sell it for a bargain price and let someone else fix it. There can't be any rust anywhere, because the grade of stainless used everywhere in the case can't rust....no mild (or cheap) steel in the V.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> If it is the Brew Boiler, buy some Viton rubber from ebay replace it will not leak again. Easy job on the V and how much you selling it for and what maintenance have you done on it?


Just get the right O ring from ACS


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Never knew they were Viton


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

Jony said:


> If it is the Brew Boiler, buy some Viton rubber from ebay replace it will not leak again. Easy job on the V and how much you selling it for and what maintenance have you done on it?


I do not know for how much to sell it for, until I know how much I spend on the repair.

As for the maintenance:

-I used the machine every morning for 2h with only the brew boiler on. I switched on the steam boiler every weekend.

-I changed all the seals and washers in the group after I got the machine

-a descale every 6 months (I use only tesco ashbeck), with disassembly and lubrication of the cam

-detergent backflush once a month

-dropping the shower screen for cleaning every week


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Just get the right O ring from ACS


I finally managed to spot the lick (white arrow). It happens at the start up.









Is this the position of the grove where the o'ring sits?

If this is an easy repair I have no problem with doing it myself, if you do not mind guiding me when I have some questions. I have a small collection of tools and I like to think that I know how to use most of them ;-).

I will do some reading around the subject to educate myself better. Before I start I have a pretty basic question. Is it okay to lay the unplugged machine on its side, with the water inside the boilers, for inspection purposes (just to have a look around). Or should I drain the boilers first?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Will be fine, it's on start up so Brew Boiler leak. DavecUk said just email ACS for a gasket.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? = manufacture date ?


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> How old is the machine ? = manufacture date ?


According to the information inside the machine: 07.2014


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It might just need a slight tighten. Mines been on 16h per day for 4+ years no leaks. First one I've ever seen leaking at the seal. Send me a stamped addressed envelope with a £2 coin in it and I will post you a gasket (I have a few spares) for the price of a stamp and £2...that's the factory list price for one.

PM me if you want me to do that and I will send you my address, just tape the £2 coin to a bit of card. Use the cheapest postage you think will work, it's not heavy so a second class stamp should do..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Reminds me of my Birthdays when I was a kid sellotape coins in cards,haha @DavecUK


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It might just need a slight tighten. Mines been on 16h per day for 4+ years no leaks. First one I've ever seen leaking at the seal. Send me a stamped addressed envelope with a £2 coin in it and I will post you a gasket (I have a few spares) for the price of a stamp and £2...that's the factory list price for one.
> 
> PM me if you want me to do that and I will send you my address, just tape the £2 coin to a bit of card. Use the cheapest postage you think will work, it's not heavy so a second class stamp should do..


Thank you, I will PM you.

Based on the stains at the bottom of the machine, the leak probably was there when I got it, and I missed it when I inspected the machine for the first time.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Kacper said:


> I finally managed to spot the lick (white arrow). It happens at the start up.
> 
> View attachment 36729
> 
> ...


What is the white blob / encrustation above the water bead and arrow ??


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> What is the white blob / encrustation above the water bead and arrow ??


To me it looks more like a dab of white loctite than scale build up, but your guess is as good as mine. There is no white trail under it which I guess would be there if there was a water leak at that spot.

I have a few questions:

1. Do I need to remove the boiler from the machine to replace the gasket? I can squeeze in a spanner, but I am not sure I will be able properly tighten it that way.

2. Will I need to use a food grade loctite on the thread? I know it was mentioned before that it is not required, I just want to make sure.

3. Again, to double check; should it be hand-tight? I am asking because it is quite surprising to me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> Reminds me of my Birthdays when I was a kid sellotape coins in cards,haha @DavecUK


I've been persuaded to root around the house for an envelope, find a 2nd class stamp, next I even have to write an address! All to get paid via paypal


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

haha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> haha


Now he has paid me, I actually have to go out and post it, well once I get the address....


----------



## Kacper (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to finish this topic.

In the end I decided to send the machine to have a full service in BellaBarista. I am going to sell it, and I do not think anyone would trust my repair.

Once again huge thanks to @DavecUK for taking time to help me out.

Edit: the machine will be packed and delivered by a specialised company (Mail Boxes Etc Newcastle) in their van, not via courier, for anybody screaming in horror at the screen.


----------

